# 15/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Sep 28, 2010)

We had some good shots of some awesome abandoned things submitted for week 14, but I was surprised there wasn't more of them. Figured that would be a hit. Oh well, maybe everyone's week went about like mine did and it just didn't happen for them. Here's to a better week this week! 

Or maybe I've been choosing themes too similar lately and that's getting old.  Either way, I think I'll shake it up a little this week and do something completely different. This week I will challenge you to take a photo that is inspired by...

MUSICAL LYRICS

That's right... either find, or set up a shot that ties into a particular portion of lyrics from the song of your choosing (within the rules and family oriented intent of this forum of course...  ). The challenge is to quote the portion of lyrics you chose, and post one photo that best illustrates that quote. 

I've got one in mind, but not sure I'll be able to get around to doing it. Could be tough to do... Gonna explore some other options as well just in case... 

So, turn up the volume and get out there and shoot what you're hearing! I think this will be FUN... Fun to shoot, and fun to see what everyone comes up with!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 28, 2010)

Cool theme Chris. I have a song in mind now I'll just have to see if I can put something together.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 28, 2010)

i do my best bro !!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 29, 2010)

Some of the younger mushers may not remember this one  Took this yesterday while out deer hunting. 

THE WHO
"I can see for miles"


lyrics something like..." I can see for miles and miles and miles"


----------



## Browtine (Sep 29, 2010)

I know the song, Mike. Good one!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 29, 2010)

*Tim McGraw - Last Dollar (Fly Away)*

1-2-3 Like a bird I sing cause you've given me the most beautiful set of wings.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 29, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> 1-2-3 Like a bird I sing cause you've given me the most beautiful set of wings.


 

SWEET  can't say any more then that for such a nice shot


----------



## Browtine (Sep 29, 2010)

Good one, dawg. I love the part of that song where the kids sing it.


----------



## pickensCOtater (Sep 29, 2010)

"*It ain't a jacked up truck that's never seen a pasture,*
It's cars pulling over for a no cab tractor,
It's homemade peach ice cream on sunburnt lips...
No, it can't be bought it's somethin' you're born with,
*That's what country is...*"

_Luke Bryan - What Country Is_


----------



## 243Savage (Sep 29, 2010)

Troubleshooting one of my VOIP phone circuits today, it came to me. 

Tommy Tutone........Jenny, I've got your number.......867-5309, 867-5309. 

Does that song stick in your head?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 30, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Troubleshooting one of my VOIP phone circuits today, it came to me.
> 
> Tommy Tutone........Jenny, I've got your number.......867-5309, 867-5309.
> 
> Does that song stick in your head?



Thanks now I will be singing that song all day!!!


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is mine:

"I heard it through the grape vine"


----------



## USbowhuntr (Sep 30, 2010)

Sarah

Makes me crave a bottle of Vino!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 30, 2010)

I've got a shotgun, a rifle and a four wheel drive , a country boy can survive !

gotta throw a little hank in there !!!


----------



## carver (Sep 30, 2010)

Ya ain't nothing but a hound dog, barking all the time......     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                        Thank ya,Thank ya very much


----------



## Browtine (Sep 30, 2010)

Shug said:


> Ya'll care if I add one,  from a little trip to the "Big Easy"
> 
> Jimi Hendrix.....Voodoo Child



Was it taken this week?


----------



## cornpile (Oct 1, 2010)

*Another brick in the wall*


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice shots!  I love Floyd Cornpile!

Here's mine:

"Country road, take me home, to the place where I belong......."


----------



## Crickett (Oct 1, 2010)

Great entries so far! I still haven't gotten my shot yet. Maybe I'll get time tomorrow.


----------



## Beanie24 (Oct 1, 2010)

*swing wide the gates ,I'm coming home*

swing wide the gates,I'm one of His own.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Oct 1, 2010)

*Rock Mountain High, Colorado....*

Rock Mountain High, Colorado....

Regards, 
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Oct 2, 2010)

LOVE the "brick in the wall" pic!


----------



## StickbowDrew (Oct 2, 2010)

*Blank Sheet of Paper*

This was a tough one, it took me till last night to figure out a song.

"Blank Sheet of Paper"
Tim McGraw

And he just stares at me
I just stare at him
He don't know where to start
To say wants it back again
Now one broken heart later
I'm still a blank sheet of paper


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 2, 2010)

StickbowDrew said:


> This was a tough one, it took me till last night to figure out a song.
> 
> "Blank Sheet of Paper"
> Tim McGraw
> ...


 
Man that is AWESOME that really took some thinkin 


Folks yall hae done some really NICE stuff and that is what the CHALLENGE is all about  just plain THINKING   then getting out there and mushin a shot 

Got to say I thought this one was going to be tuff but yalll DONE  GOOD


----------



## Browtine (Oct 2, 2010)

Some great shots and good songs so far! I have a song that keeps coming to mind, but haven't found the shot for it yet. May try to set something up tonight. Kids are with my Dad and I'm sittin' here bored outta my MIND!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2010)

*Paint it Black*

"I see a red door & I want to paint it black"


I have no idea why but for some reason this song just came to mind this morning. I drove around looking for a cool red door but I couldn't find one. So I played around in PSE w/ a shot I took of my front door. Probably not the best shot but I really wanted to use these lyrics.


----------



## Browtine (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok, I didn't have to "set up" a shot. This is the song that I've been thinkin' about all week. I was about to try and set up a shot for it, and saw the pile of toys the kids left for me when they left with my Dad for the night. 

At first I thought, "Dang, they left me a big mess to clean up!"... Then I thought about the lyrics to this song and realized that if the Good Lord chooses to allow me to hang around long enough there will certainly come a day when I will wish I had this mess to clean up! There will come a day when I will wish to God that I was changin' out the diapers that end up in that Diaper Genie in the background... When I will wish that my biggest worries concerning my kids were the ones I think are so tough now... Yeah, I'm gonna miss this... 

Trace Adkins - You're Gonna Miss This

Video on YouTube

"You're gonna miss this
You're gonna want this back
You're gonna wish these days
Hadn't gone by so fast

These are some good times
So take a good look around
You may not know it now
but you're gonna miss this..."



Dear God... ain't that the truth!?!  And yeah, I rolled a tear or three just thinkin' about these days gettin' gone so fast. Ahhh, who am I kiddin'? I had to mop tears off the keyboard...


----------



## Shug (Oct 3, 2010)

Mustang Sally........Wilson Pickett


----------



## Browtine (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice one, Shug. Been way too long since I made it out to a race. What track is that?


----------



## SKEETER2 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Hey......hey...........you.....you....get off of my cloud!!!!*

Been under the weather lately, but managed to get this one with the ole camera phone. 

HEY!!!!!.............HEY!!!!!..............YOU!!!!!!..................YOU!!!................GET OFF OF MY CLOUD. By the Stones


----------



## carver (Oct 3, 2010)

great shots and ideas


----------



## Shug (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey Browtine, Im sorry about the mess up earlier. This was taken at "Pinks All Out" Thunder Valley in Bristol Tn this saturday


----------



## quinn (Oct 3, 2010)

Great shots everybody.This was a fun one this week.I think it could be a fun game to play with people trying to fiqure out the song!Here's mine...
What goes up must come down...spinning wheels going round and round.I forget who sang it,maybe Steve Miller Band?


----------



## Shug (Oct 4, 2010)

Quinn, I think the song your thinking about is by Blood Sweat and Tears


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Great song choices and photos everyone!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 4, 2010)

Browtine said:


> Ok, I didn't have to "set up" a shot. This is the song that I've been thinkin' about all week. I was about to try and set up a shot for it, and saw the pile of toys the kids left for me when they left with my Dad for the night.
> 
> At first I thought, "Dang, they left me a big mess to clean up!"... Then I thought about the lyrics to this song and realized that if the Good Lord chooses to allow me to hang around long enough there will certainly come a day when I will wish I had this mess to clean up! There will come a day when I will wish to God that I was changin' out the diapers that end up in that Diaper Genie in the background... When I will wish that my biggest worries concerning my kids were the ones I think are so tough now... Yeah, I'm gonna miss this...
> 
> ...



I wanna cry everytime I hear that song!



quinn said:


> Great shots everybody.This was a fun one this week.I think it could be a fun game to play with people trying to fiqure out the song!Here's mine...
> What goes up must come down...spinning wheels going round and round.I forget who sang it,maybe Steve Miller Band?




Never heard of that song but that is a real cool shot!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 4, 2010)

*is anybody going to san antone*

rains dripping off the brim of my hat


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome Lee!


----------



## Browtine (Oct 4, 2010)

Shug said:


> Hey Browtine, Im sorry about the mess up earlier. This was taken at "Pinks All Out" Thunder Valley in Bristol Tn this saturday



No biggie. Thanks for taking care of it.  Never been to Bristol. Knew it wasn't Atlanta, or the other handful of tracks I used to race on.


----------



## Browtine (Oct 4, 2010)

quinn said:


> Great shots everybody.This was a fun one this week.I think it could be a fun game to play with people trying to fiqure out the song!Here's mine...
> What goes up must come down...spinning wheels going round and round.I forget who sang it,maybe Steve Miller Band?



Nice pic... Is this the song? 


Spinning Wheel by Blood, Sweat & Tears circa 1986...

Cool one if that's it.


----------



## quinn (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes that's the one .Thanks shug for the id and browtine for the link!


----------

